# Collet Setup



## tigercat4519 (Sep 28, 2014)

Hi guys I'm interested in getting a collett set for my 12" x 28" lathe, anyone out there could line me up with a fair quality China one to purchase, I could use any advise I can get thanks Phil


----------



## Terrywerm (Sep 28, 2014)

Try eBay seller allesgute1638 if you are looking for ER series collets. I have not yet purchased anything from him, but a number of people that have are reporting a decent product at a decent price. His eBay shop is at this link: http://stores.ebay.com/Alles-Gute-Shop?_trksid=p2047675.l2563     He also has some 5C collets available.

www.shars.com   is another place that has quite a few different collets available, including ER, 5C, R8, and 3C. - They generally have a pretty good reputation among hobby machinists. They also have an eBay store called Discount Machine.

www.cdcotools.com  Carries a good assortment of products, but there have been issues in the past with questionable quality and questionable customer service. He does carry the elusive MT2 and MT3 collets, however.

Naturally, there are the standard suppliers such as Enco, MSC, Travers Tool, etc.  Your best bet is to shop around.

If you are in need of an adapter for your lathe spindle to fit 5C collets, your best bet may be to hunt a bit on eBay. You may be able to find a 5C adapter and a drawbar, ready to go, for a reasonable price.

If anyone is looking for 3AT collets, for smaller Logan and South Bend lathes, Travers Tool is about the only place I know of that carries them. They are similar to 3C collets, but there are some differences.


----------



## darkzero (Sep 28, 2014)

Ebay would be your best bet. Enco does not ship internationally & shipping from vendors like Shars would be very expensive but would probably be priced fair though their ebay store. I am one who will not recommend CDCO so I definitely wouldn't trust an international shipment through them, if you ever needed to return something, good luck!

Not sure is MSC has a Canadian division but Travers does. Aside from ebay a vendor located in Canada might be better if shipping costs are high. Busy Bee Tools is in Canada & they are similar to Grizzly. Not sure of their quality & prices on a collet chuck though. KBC Tools also has a Canadian location.


----------



## David S (Sep 29, 2014)

I have had good luck with CTCTOOLS.


----------



## dlane (Oct 10, 2014)

I got the er40 23 piece collet set from alles gute 1638 got here in 2 days free shipping. They seem to be good quality altho a collet closer sys would be quicker for what i'm doing.


----------



## aliva (Oct 11, 2014)

Check out Accusize tools in Toronto , same items as Shars but no duty and cheap shipping. I bought a lot from him and as of yet haven't had any issues

http://www.accusizetools.com/


----------

